# How to build a reptile shop:



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

OK so not been on here much lately been building a new reptile shop, Thought I would share a few pictures of the build on here incase anyone else wants to build one..

First of all you need a premises suitable for the task in hand ideally it needs to be centrally located so its easy to get to, plenty of free parking and space to move inside, If you can find an old disused supermarket / convenience store then that should suffice, heres the one I chose to do my build around...


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

first of all you need to strip out all the old remnants of being a supermarket or else things could get a bit confusing...


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Next you need paint... Green paint, Gallons of green paint....


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Once you have covered the insides with green paint, you need to get the electrics sorted, throw loads of money at an electrician, spent many days working past midnight screwing sockets to a wall and you should end up with something like this...


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

By this stage you should be getting pretty stressed, but dont worry things can only get worse herein.. Now you need shelving to put all your reptile wares on... Step in Hertford Shelving


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Your going to need somewhere to put the livestock, so put in some vivariums.. we opted for our viarium section to be Vivas by Vivexotic...


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Terrariums are a must, so we put in a bank of exo terras...


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Right, now all thats sorted, you need some lighting, we went for the industry leading Arcadia T5 canopies over the terrariums and UVB floods for the vivariums...


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Stick plenty of eyecatching point of sale on the walls, Make sure the vivs have thermostats, here we opted for the Microclimate Primes....


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Fill it up with stock...


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

a tv screen goes down well...


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

so will a coffee machine...


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Oh yeah, you need a sign, a really big sign... this one is 18 metres long and 1 metre high :gasp:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)




----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Looks good mate, what species you got in there ?

I hope to get over Isle of White this year on me MTB, if I do I'll stop by !


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks for Looking..

Exotic Pets & Supplies - Isle of Wight
Fairlee Road
Newport 
Isle of Wight
PO30 2EL

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Exotic-Pets-Supplies-Isle-of-Wight/111243118965849


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Looks good mate, what species you got in there ?
> 
> I hope to get over Isle of White this year on me MTB, if I do I'll stop by !


Got a bit of everything, but mainly the more easier to keep introduction species,


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> Got a bit of everything, but mainly the more easier to keep introduction species,


Nice, looks like a real nice clean easy to navigate set up, I wish you luck. : victory:


----------



## BryanJones1971 (Feb 7, 2013)

Great post! I think you make it sound a lot easier than am sure it is!! It is not clear what volume of reptiles you are stocking. Is everything in vivs and Terraristic, or are you holding stock racks/RUB's?


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

BryanJones1971 said:


> Great post! I think you make it sound a lot easier than am sure it is!! It is not clear what volume of reptiles you are stocking. Is everything in vivs and Terraristic, or are you holding stock racks/RUB's?


Weve got 18 terrariums, 17 vivas, and 16ft of herpteks with display animals in that i seem to have missed in the photos! most animals are in the enclosures the only animals on display in tubs are the hatchling snakes & inverts, Although i do have a lot more of my own breeding stock out the back in rubs etc.


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Interesting thread...Will need to pop in if im ever in isle of wight!


----------



## BryanJones1971 (Feb 7, 2013)

Fantastic! I wish you all the best with the shop. I would love to do something like this. I have a good job that pays well. It just requires a leap of faith!!
:notworthy:


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice job,love these threads.


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

That's bloody awesome congrats and good luck, you make it look so easy but :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome, good thread!


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

Good luck :2thumb:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I made it look easy but in reality it was 5 months of pure hell and stress, plus the seven years prior trading in our old location that enabled us to make the move.


----------



## Duffy316 (May 22, 2011)

Is it just me or would that coke fridge make an awesome display tank with some work?!


----------



## mickmorelia (Feb 19, 2011)

An enjoyable and interesting . Well done and good luck :2thumb:


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

Im going over to the isle of white soon i will pop in and buy some stuff ^^ hopefuly i can see your racks out back as well


----------



## Donnie76 (Aug 24, 2012)

It looks gread, well done. I will definitely pop in next time I'm on the island.


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Snake Island Reptiles said:


> Im going over to the isle of white soon i will pop in and buy some stuff ^^ hopefuly i can see your racks out back as well


I asked a shopowner once to show me her rack out the back, my face still stings from the memory :blush::whistling2::mf_dribble:


----------



## fat-pat (Mar 5, 2008)

Bet All them coke fridges came in handy as incubators

sent from my fortress of solitude using tapatalk


----------

